# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si te behet nderrimi i cipit te rrypmes ne iphone 6,6s,5,5s

## uqk1234

Pershendetje,ne kete video do te tregoj problemin me te madh te shqiptareve sa i perket cipit te rrymes.Na ka ndodhur shpesh qe iphonat edhe pse i kemoi mbushur nuk jan ndezur,kjo ndodh per shkak te djeges se cipit te rrymes.Ndodh kur e mbushim permes nje kablle ne makine,ne laptop etj.Edhe nese nderrohet bateria nuk ka funksionar.Permes dy videove qe i kam postuar ne youtube do te bej demonstrimin se si te riparohen keto problem dhe si ti pshtojm rreth 30-50 euro.

Kjo per iphone 6,6s

----------


## uqk1234

Kjo eshte iphone 5,5s

----------

